# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Israel Bombs Syria

## michaelr

Israel Bombs Syria

Assad was making headway again against ISIS. Israel held exercises, and like a script, rockets were fired from Syria, wounding no one, and Israel bombs Syria. Of course this aids ISIS but that's supposed to just be a coincidence!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Israel retaliated against Syria and their Iranian provided Rockets being fired into Israel. What did you expect them to do, sit back and let it continue until their cities are destroyed? Get a clue. Israel took out the facilities that bombed them as they should have. I would hope America would do the same thing, But then of course we have obumbles and the leftards leading our country right now....

----------

Kodiak (08-21-2015),Montana (08-21-2015),Sheldonna (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Israel retaliated against Syria and their Iranian provided Rockets being fired into Israel. What did you expect them to do, sit back and let it continue until their cities are destroyed? Get a clue. Israel took out the facilities that bombed them as they should have. I would hope America would do the same thing, But then of course we have obumbles and the leftards leading our country right now....


Yea, because Assad said, hey look, Israel is playing war games, an attack on us, lets lob a few rockets over there, but make sure no one gets hurt.

That's what you believe? That's as good as Assad used gas in front of the UN, after he invited them.

Man, no wonder they lie, people are doomed to stupidity!!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Let's look at a different source instead of your hate Israel site.
http://www.timesofisrael.com/syrian-...vows-response/

Israel was hit TWICE in 1 day. They took out the facilities that fired on them. They protected themselves from future attacks by those who fired on them. Nothing more, nothing less.
They have every right to protect their borders, and country. The Syrian civil war had been going on for 2 years, and Israel has done nothing to aid either side. If it comes down to the rebels getting ahold of chemical weapons, I would hope Israel bombs the shit out of them.

----------

Coolwalker (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Let's look at a different source instead of your hate Israel site.
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/syrian-...vows-response/
> 
> Israel was hit TWICE in 1 day. They took out the facilities that fired on them. They protected themselves from future attacks by those who fired on them. Nothing more, nothing less.
> They have every right to protect their borders, and country. The Syrian civil war had been going on for 2 years, and Israel has done nothing to aid either side. If it comes down to the rebels getting ahold of chemical weapons, I would hope Israel bombs the shit out of them.


I'm sure there is a difference. 

You want for me to believe that as Israel is holding these exercises Assad attacked them. That's nuts on so many levels that it hurts. If...IF rockets were fired the ISIS did it, and that wouldn't happen without orders from Israel or the US. Like I said, Assad has been making headway, this is Israel retaliating for that!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),Pepper Belly (08-21-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

What you think doesn't matter. What it is, does matter. You let your bias and imagination lead you around the truth.

----------


## michaelr

> What you think doesn't matter. What it is, does matter. You let your bias and imagination lead you around the truth.


Your alleged truth is lunacy. Assad did not, and would not attack Israel. Let's pretend for a second that he would, why not, pigs fly too. He wouldn't do it when Israel is practicing attacking Syria.

Did common sense miss you, or better yet, do miss common sense. At one time you must of had it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Israel Bombs Syria
> 
> Assad was making headway again against ISIS. Israel held exercises, and like a script, rockets were fired from Syria, wounding no one, and Israel bombs Syria. Of course this aids ISIS but that's supposed to just be a coincidence!


Yeah, yeah, yeah.....we know your meme, Michael.  Israel = evil  Syria/Assad = innocent victim  

Bottom line, if you fire at somebody, you deserve to get fired back at.  I don't give a damn if nobody got hurt 'that time'.  And no, Syria is anything BUT an innocent victim in all of this.  ISIS is only fighting Assad because Obama wants a Muslim Brotherhood ahole in control of Syria instead of Assad.  If anyone is a victim here, it's Israel....caught in the middle in a Catch-22.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015),Knightkore (08-21-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

The Middle East now is far more complicated than when the Community Agitator took office.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Let's look at a different source instead of your hate Israel site.
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/syrian-...vows-response/
> 
> Israel was hit TWICE in 1 day. They took out the facilities that fired on them. They protected themselves from future attacks by those who fired on them. Nothing more, nothing less.
> They have every right to protect their borders, and country. The Syrian civil war had been going on for 2 years, and Israel has done nothing to aid either side. If it comes down to the rebels getting ahold of chemical weapons, I would hope Israel bombs the shit out of them.


I would make a glass parking lot out of Syria AND Iran.  But that's just me...lol.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'm sure there is a difference. 
> 
> You want for me to believe that as Israel is holding these exercises Assad attacked them. That's nuts on so many levels that it hurts. If...IF rockets were fired the ISIS did it, and that wouldn't happen without orders from Israel or the US. Like I said, Assad has been making headway, this is Israel retaliating for that!


Why would Israel want a regime change in Syria...ie a Muslime Brotherhood Obamabot?  Makes no sense.  Israel knows, by now, that Obama is no friend of Israel.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yeah, yeah, yeah.....we know your meme, Michael.  Israel = evil  Syria/Assad = innocent victim  
> 
> Bottom line, if you fire at somebody, you deserve to get fired back at.  I don't give a damn if nobody got hurt 'that time'.  And no, Syria is anything BUT an innocent victim in all of this.  ISIS is only fighting Assad because Obama wants a Muslim Brotherhood ahole in control of Syria instead of Assad.  If anyone is a victim here, it's Israel....caught in the middle in a Catch-22.


ISIS is supposed to be an enemy of the US, remember that? So yes, I get a bit defensive when the US and Israel aid them, you bet. 

I don't care about Assad, it's the treason, and now the duplicity from even you. Good grief, lets just say it, ISIS is now our friend. There, good enough for you??!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Why would Israel want a regime change in Syria...ie a Muslime Brotherhood Obamabot?  Makes no sense.  Israel knows, by now, that Obama is no friend of Israel.


Really, are they bitching about the regime change in Libya? Do you really know who the MB is? Would it surprise you to know that they were actually started and run by British intelligence?

----------


## michaelr

Israel is saying they don't know who lobbed these rockets. 

Israel hit by rockets fired from Syria amid confusion over who is to blame

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Practicing attacking Syria? That's another reach into the realm of your fantasies, again.

So then you are saying that Israel helped assad by taking out Isis rebels that are attacking Syria and Israel? Wow!

 How about patrolling their borders is more like it. Of course in your biased mind, Israel has no borders. Sorry, but Israel has the right to protect their borders and country against attack. Read the article I posted instead of your hate site.

"Earlier in the day, Ya’alon said that Jerusalem would continue to respond to fire from Syria, which he said may or may not be intentional.
“I visited the Northern Command to closely monitor the developments. Across the border there’s been a bloody civil war going on for two years, but we do not interfere as long as it does no damage to our interests,” Ya’alon said. “When it does, by sporadic shooting that may or may not be deliberate, we respond by paralyzing the sources of fire, as has been the case already.”"

----------

Sheldonna (08-21-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Your alleged truth is lunacy. *Assad did not, and would not attack Israel.* Let's pretend for a second that he would, why not, pigs fly too. He wouldn't do it when Israel is practicing attacking Syria.
> 
> Did common sense miss you, or better yet, do miss common sense. At one time you must of had it.


Huh????   Your statement is illogical, to put it mildly.

Hypothetical example:  If four nukes were launched..... perfectly innocently, mind you.....from the USA and hit four times in say...Russia or China....

do you really think that the Russians or Chinese would accept that those nukes did NOT come from the US government, and would NOT retaliate in response to those nukes?  Seriously?  lol

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

Besides, I've always maintained that the road to Iran runs through Damascus. That's why! The Russian alliance is why. The Kurds is why.

----------


## michaelr

> Huh????   Your statement is illogical, to put it mildly.
> 
> Hypothetical example:  If four nukes were launched..... perfectly innocently, mind you.....from the USA and hit four times in say...Russia or China....
> 
> do you really think that the Russians or Chinese would accept that those nukes did NOT come from the US government, and would NOT retaliate in response to those nukes?  Seriously?  lol


OMG..... I said that Assad wouldn't attack Israel. You said that was crazy then give me a hypothetical. WTF man!!??

----------


## Sheldonna

> ISIS is supposed to be an enemy of the US, remember that? So yes, I get a bit defensive when the US and Israel aid them, you bet. 
> 
> I don't care about Assad, it's the treason, and now the duplicity from even you. Good grief, lets just say it, ISIS is now our friend. There, good enough for you??!


ISIS may be Obama's friend, and the friend of the Muslime Brotherhood via a desired regime change in Syria....

but ISIS is NOT my friend or the friend of America OR of Israel.  Remember, Obama is the very epitomy of America's "enemy within"...and as such, whatever he supports or aids with US tax dollars...goes against American interests.  Always.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Really, are they bitching about the regime change in Libya? Do you really know who the MB is? *Would it surprise you to know that they were actually started and run by British intelligence?*


lol

I hate that shaken not stirred guy Bond!!!

----------


## michaelr

> ISIS may be Obama's friend, and the friend of the Muslime Brotherhood via a desired regime change in Syria....
> 
> but ISIS is NOT my friend or the friend of America OR of Israel.  Remember, Obama is the very epitomy of America's "enemy within"...and as such, whatever he supports or aids with US tax dollars...goes against American interests.  Always.


Ok, I'll rephrase for you. Obama and Netanyahu support ISIS.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Syria and Israel have had an Armistice along their Border since the 70's. So you think it's wrong for Israel to fire back at ISIS rebels who fire at them, across their borders, and kill Syrians? Whose side are you on Michael?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Ok, I'll rephrase for you. Obama and Netanyahu support ISIS.


 Obama yes, he gives them weapons, Israel, NO, because they know if ISIS wins, it will mean an all out war against them. Something you seem to want to promote along with Obama.

----------


## michaelr

> lol
> 
> I hate that shaken not stirred guy Bond!!!


I am assuming then that it would come as a surprise. Huh. You might want to stick to things that you know more about. Not trying to be rude. 

Muslim Brotherhood created by British Intelligence

Unmasking the Muslim Brotherhood: Syria, Egypt, and Beyond

*The Muslim Brotherhood:The Many Faces of Their Majesty's Service*

----------


## michaelr

> Obama yes, he gives them weapons, Israel, NO, because they know if ISIS wins, it will mean an all out war against them. Something you seem to want to promote along with Obama.


Oh now I'm promoting Obama. We're done, you just went over the top and into kooky vile.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I didn't say you promote Obama, I said you promote war with Israel. That is something you can't deny. Your hatred of Israel is well documented.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I am assuming then that it would come as a surprise. Huh. You might want to stick to things that you know more about. Not trying to be rude. 
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood created by British Intelligence
> 
> Unmasking the Muslim Brotherhood: Syria, Egypt, and Beyond
> 
> *The Muslim Brotherhood:The Many Faces of Their Majesty's Service*


Yeah, and we in the US have created or initiated many factions that ended up as bad factions (Democratic Party is one primo example...lol).  But the initial goal and intention was not to do so.  

Shit happens and things change and morph.  Movements evolve.  We can't control everything in this world.  All we can do is attempt to undo the damage by dealing with what it morphed into.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Practicing attacking Sy*ria? That's another reach into the realm of your fantasies, again.
> 
> So then you are saying that Israel helped assad by taking out Isis rebels that are attacking Syria and Israel? Wow!
> 
>  How about patrolling their borders is more like it. Of course in your biased mind, Israel has no borders. Sorry, but Israel has the right to protect their borders and country against attack. Read the article I posted instead of your hate site.
> 
> "Earlier in the day, Yaalon said that Jerusalem would continue to respond to fire from Syria, which he said may or may not be intentional.
> I visited the Northern Command to closely monitor the developments. Across the border theres been a bloody civil war going on for two years, but we do not interfere as long as it does no damage to our interests, Yaalon said. When it does, by sporadic shooting that may or may not be deliberate, we respond by paralyzing the sources of fire, as has been the case already."


Hehehehe....I am soooo glad you addressed that little glitch.  I wanted to....but I didn't trust myself!  Hahahaha!

----------


## michaelr

> I didn't say you promote Obama, I said you promote war with Israel. That is something you can't deny. Your hatred of Israel is well documented.


How in the living hell am I promoting war with anyone. Don't you get it yet? We're moving ass first into a world war, that's why Syria, Ukraine, and others. You might want to think about this, perhaps showing the fallacy of all this, war can be prevented!! 

Oh now I hate Israel and that's well documented. Huh. Well then, and I am sure you'd like to prove your case, show me the documentation where I show hate to Israel, or while you're at it, toward any country. Can you do that, or are you just pulling this out of your ass?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Ok, I'll rephrase for you. Obama and Netanyahu support ISIS.


And again, your illogic glares brightly.  Netty knows, by now, that he and Obama are NOT on the same side.  So for Netty to support ISIS, he would be going against Israeli interests.  No way.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

This seems to be something to consider:


> BEIRUT -- A look at the reasons for and possible implications of the escalation of Israel's involvement in Syria's civil war.
> 
> 
> WHY NOW?
> 
> 
> Israel has said repeatedly it does not want to get dragged into Syria's civil war but has also warned that it will not allow so-called "game-changing" sophisticated weapons to flow across the border to Lebanon's Hezbollah, an Islamic militant group allied with the Syrian regime.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## michaelr

> Yeah, and we in the US have created or initiated many factions that ended up as bad factions (Democratic Party is one primo example...lol).  But the initial goal and intention was not to do so.  
> 
> Shit happens and things change and morph.  Movements evolve.  We can't control everything in this world.  All we can do is attempt to undo the damage by dealing with what it morphed into.


It's still the same old MB that it always has been. That's beauty of this, they create groups and labels, then use them against us, and act as if they have no idea.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> How in the living hell am I promoting war with anyone. Don't you get it yet? We're moving ass first into a world war, that's why Syria, Ukraine, and others. You might want to think about this, perhaps showing the fallacy of all this, war can be prevented!! 
> 
> Oh now I hate Israel and that's well documented. Huh. Well then, and I am sure you'd like to prove your case, show me the documentation where I show hate to Israel, or while you're at it, toward any country. Can you do that, or are you just pulling this out of your ass?


No need to go any further than your initial post here.

----------


## michaelr

> And again, your illogic glares brightly.  Netty knows, by now, that he and Obama are NOT on the same side.  So for Netty to support ISIS, he would be going against Israeli interests.  No way.


OMG, you fell for that too. Netanyahu and Obama's friendship remains very much in tact. 

Damn, I'll play chess with any of you....good grief.

If the Iran deal fails then war with Iran is imminent, and that's the plan.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> No need to go any further than your initial post here.


Well, you're wrong, and very small minded. Lets see, I don't like it when a cop murderers someone, and for that the iddy biddy minded imbeciles say I'm a cop hater. I say one thing bad about Israel and I hate Israel. Wow!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> OMG..... I said that Assad wouldn't attack Israel. You said that was crazy then give me a hypothetical. WTF man!!??



You stated an illogical untruth.  You seem to think that just because rockets were fired and there were no deaths, that Syria should not or can not be held responsible.  So I gave you an escalated hypothetical.  Sorry you missed the correlation.

And so much for that bullshit that Iran is not Israel's enemy.  Iran is not only Israel's enemy, but as an ally of America, Iran is also an enemy of America.  But.... since Obama is making nice with Iran now, that makes Obama an enemy of Israel also....but we knew that.





> *Islamic Jihad*
> 
> Israeli officials say the rockets targeting Israel were fired from the Quneitra region by the Iranian-backed Palestinian military faction Islamic Jihad. *The group acknowledges receiving support from Iran,* but denies it fired rockets into Israel.
> 
> http://www.euronews.com/2015/08/21/i...ks-from-syria/

----------


## Sheldonna

> *It's still the same old MB that it always has been*. That's beauty of this, they create groups and labels, then use them against us, and act as if they have no idea.


Sooo....lemme get this straight.  It is your opinion that British Intelligence is the REAL enemy of America here?  

*BWAhahahahaha!!!!
*

----------


## michaelr

> You stated an illogical untruth.  You seem to think that just because rockets were fired and there were no deaths, that Syria should not or can not be held responsible.  So I gave you an escalated hypothetical.  Sorry you missed the correlation.
> 
> And so much for that bullshit that Iran is not Israel's enemy.  Iran is not only Israel's enemy, but as an ally of America, Iran is also an enemy of America.  But.... since Obama is making nice with Iran now, that makes Obama an enemy of Israel also....but we knew that.


What I said was rather clear. Syria didn't fire these rockets, if there were even rockets fired.

----------


## Sheldonna

> OMG, you fell for that too. Netanyahu and Obama's friendship remains very much in tact. 
> 
> Damn, I'll play chess with any of you....good grief.
> 
> If the Iran deal fails then war with Iran is imminent, and that's the plan.


Lol.....riiiight.  It's all just a ruse (that Obama hates Netty and that Netty no longer trusts Obama).  Uh huh.  [shaking head]

----------


## michaelr

> Sooo....lemme get this straight.  It is your opinion that British Intelligence is the REAL enemy of America here?  
> 
> *BWAhahahahaha!!!!
> *


No. I don't see ISIS as anything more than NATO foot soldiers for the ME, and the MB is their command/political structer and arm. 

Is that clear enough. Some of you seem to want to put words in my mouth, and I'm getting sick of it!

----------


## Sheldonna

> What I said was rather clear. Syria didn't fire these rockets, if there were even rockets fired.


Oh yes, of course.  Not only the BS that Syria isn't responsible for the rockets fired, but the denial that they WERE fired.  Same stupid denial shit, different stupid denial day.

Carry on.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Israel Bombs Syria
> 
> Assad was making headway again against ISIS. Israel held exercises, and like a script, rockets were fired from Syria, wounding no one, and Israel bombs Syria. Of course this aids ISIS but that's supposed to just be a coincidence!


They know ISIS is at that border and Israel has and admitted helping the wounded of ISIS. They only admitted it because they got caught and then it took them a while because they were denying and stating people were racist to say such a thing. I don't trust Israel government and they are a secular country.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> No. I don't see ISIS as anything more than NATO foot soldiers for the ME, and the MB is their command/political structer and arm. 
> 
> Is that clear enough. Some of you seem to want to put words in my mouth, and I'm getting sick of it!


You are the one that claims that British Intelligence created the MB (and implied that they are somehow still in control).  No words need to be put in your mouth, Michael.  You said it.  You need to face the reality of what you are claiming here.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Lol.....riiiight.  It's all just a ruse (that Obama hates Netty and that Netty no longer trusts Obama).  Uh huh.  [shaking head]


Yeah, I figured this would be hard for you. Going against the deal became going against Obama. I'm not a fan of Obama, but he and others, mostly republicans, came up with thi. How to do it? Invoke Israel. That's all it took.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yeah, I figured this would be hard for you. Going against the deal became going against Obama. I'm not a fan of Obama, but he and others, mostly republicans, came up with thi. How to do it? Invoke Israel. That's all it took.


Uh...sorry.  You lost me on that one.  And trying to keep up with your "claims" is giving me a headache.  Gotta go grab some aspirin now (your fault...lol).

----------


## michaelr

> Oh yes, of course.  Not only the BS that Syria isn't responsible for the rockets fired, but the denial that they WERE fired.  Same stupid denial shit, different stupid denial day.
> 
> Carry on.


Oh I see, that would be to smart huh, make a simple accusation of a rocket attack. I mean, nations don't do that.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's still the same old MB that it always has been. That's beauty of this, they create groups and labels, then use them against us, and act as if they have no idea.


Common sense tells you Syria wouldn't fire rockets into Israel while they are on their last leg, no means to defend themselves and do you notice it always lands where no one lives.

----------


## michaelr

> Uh...sorry.  You lost me on that one.  And trying to keep up with your "claims" is giving me a headache.  Gotta go grab some aspirin now (your fault...lol).


Well, they're rrather simple and straight foward. It shouldn't be that much of a problem.

----------


## michaelr

> You are the one that claims that British Intelligence created the MB (and implied that they are somehow still in control).  No words need to be put in your mouth, Michael.  You said it.  You need to face the reality of what you are claiming here.


I showed you that they did. I never said that you put words in my mouth, yet ironically you just did....

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh I see, that would be to smart huh, make a simple accusation of a rocket attack. I mean, nations don't do that.


Michael....you do realize...that in this day of heightened technology....there are visual records/video of stuff like 'rocket attacks' and other such acts of war.  Right?   Your claim NOW that the rocket attacks didn't even occur is asinine.  Seriously.

----------


## michaelr

> They know ISIS is at that border and Israel has and admitted helping the wounded of ISIS. They only admitted it because they got caught and then it took them a while because they were denying and stating people were racist to say such a thing. I don't trust Israel government and they are a secular country.


I don't trust any government that openly supports ISIS, and I refuse to play stupid and put anything past them.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well, they're rrather simple and straight foward. It shouldn't be that much of a problem.


It wouldn't be a problem, normally.... if your circular and whack "logic" had not already given me what is starting to feel like a migraine.  Oouch.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Michael....you do realize...that in this day of heightened technology....there are visual records/video of stuff like 'rocket attacks' and other such acts of war.  Right?   Your claim NOW that the rocket attacks didn't even occur is asinine.  Seriously.


Huh, really. Did you see any? I do remember watching riots in Libya that never happened. That was weird.....

----------


## Sheldonna

> I showed you that they did. *I never said that you put words in my mouth*, yet ironically you just did....


Well....you weren't addressing anybody but me when you said this:




> Is that clear enough. Some of you seem to want to put words in my mouth, and I'm getting sick of it!


So now you pretend that you were not talking about me there?  Really???

----------


## michaelr

> It wouldn't be a problem, normally.... if your circular and whack "logic" had not already given me what is starting to feel like a migraine.  Oouch.


It's only that because your need to deny simple truths and facts is really great and has you grasping at straws.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Huh, really. Did you see any? I do remember watching riots in Libya that never happened. That was weird.....


Oooh...key dokey then.  I'm out.  It's been fun but I got chores to do.  Which, coincidentally, will cause me less physical pain than this convo has...lol.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Well....you weren't addressing anybody but me when you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you pretend that you were not talking about me there?  Really???


Well I stand somewhat corrected.

----------


## Taxcutter

Arabs never learn.   

Shoot rockets at Israel and you get pounded.

What is so difficult about that idea?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I showed you that they did. I never said that you put words in my mouth, yet ironically you just did....


It's like Assad said and he is too nice. ISIS didn't need air power, Israel was doing to for them. They justified attacking Syria for an old land mine when they crossed into Syria land and hit it.

----------

michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Oooh...key dokey then.  I'm out.  It's been fun but I got chores to do.  Which, coincidentally, will cause me less physical pain than this convo has...lol.


Now wait a minute. You said in this wonderful day in age that we have visual representation of rockets or whatever. I asked a legitimate question, did you see the rockets, then I pointed out that not all is as it seems, like nonexistent riots playing out on TV.

----------


## michaelr

> It's like Assad said and he is too nice. ISIS didn't need air power, Israel was doing to for them. They justified attacking Syria for an old land mine when they crossed into Syria land and hit it.


That's what they're doing now, and it came like a day after Putin said he was placing more Migs in Syria

----------

Roadmaster (08-21-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's what they're doing now, and it came like a day after Putin said he was placing more Migs in Syria


They have already predicted a war if they have to make it happen or look like they are trying to stop it. Just like the stock market right now. I know what and why they are doing things, it's just hard to explain.

----------


## michaelr

> They have already predicted a war if they have to make it happen or look like they are trying to stop it. Just like the stock market right now. I know what and why they are doing things, it's just hard to explain.


Oh no, I get it. They're trying to get out in front of it, then when the dust settles they can pretend they were of help. The IMF, World Bank, and fed just did exactly that, even though they caused the crash. 

No need to explain to me young man!!

----------

Roadmaster (08-21-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oh no, I get it. They're trying to get out in front of it, then when the dust settles they can pretend they were of help. The IMF, World Bank, and fed just did exactly that, even though they caused the crash. 
> 
> No need to explain to me young man!!


 Thank you, I don't understand why people with eyes can't see. Do they really believe Assad and his army would send a few rockets into Israel especially where no one lives knowing they have bombs and have their hands full fighting ISIS. He hasn't lost to ISIS yet because they are smart and determined. Only an idiot would do such a thing.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Well, we'll just leave you two to stroke your Israel hate and conspiracy theories. I've got better things to do today than try to make sense of tinfoil hat thinking.

----------


## michaelr

> Thank you, I don't understand why people with eyes can't see. Do they really believe Assad and his army would send a few rockets into Israel especially where no one lives knowing they have bombs and have their hands full fighting ISIS. He hasn't lost to ISIS yet because they are smart and determined. Only an idiot would do such a thing.


Because it's Assad and it's Israel, and that's all it takes.

----------


## michaelr

> Well, we'll just leave you two to stroke your Israel hate and conspiracy theories. I've got better things to do today than try to make sense of tinfoil hat thinking.


Again, what hate do I have for Israel. Am I suppose to give card blanch to Israel because they're Israel and for no other reason? That will never ever happen. Now, is that hate? Absolutely not, and only pee brains, yes, piss brains, say that it is.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Because it's Assad and it's Israel, and that's all it takes.


 They also want to take the coverage off of Christians being killed and stolen from in the West Bank. They admit it but if you repeat it, it's a conspiracy, you just hate Jewish people. They are key to pushing truth as racist.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Blah, Blah, Blah......SSDD.

----------


## michaelr

> Blah, Blah, Blah......SSDD.


Pee pee pee brain!!

----------


## patrickt

Doesn't Israel realize that only the U.S. is allowed to bomb at will?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Doesn't Israel realize that only the U.S. is allowed to bomb at will?


Oh I'm positive Obama gave his blessing.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Again, what hate do I have for Israel. Am I suppose to give card blanch to Israel because they're Israel and for no other reason? That will never ever happen. Now, is that hate? Absolutely not, and only pee brains, yes, piss brains, say that it is.


The ones in control of the Fed reserve want to desperately crash the stock market and steal from millions of people in Sept or before. If they can pull it off, I feel for the ones with a 401K.  They are trying to make History repeat itself.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Oh I'm positive Obama gave his blessing.


 Proof?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Come to think of it, Obama probably did tell his ISIS minions to shoot and lob Bombs at Israel.

----------


## michaelr

> Proof?


I think Obama's support for ISIS speaks for itself. How about you, does that mean anything to you?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I think Obama's support for ISIS speaks for itself. How about you, does that mean anything to you?


 Of course Obama supports ISIS so does netinyahoo

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Come to think of it, Obama probably did tell his ISIS minions to shoot and lob Bombs at Israel.


As long as they miss so Israel can attack Syria in ''self defense'', yes, you actually might me catching on, but Netanyahu would have also confered on this!

----------


## michaelr

> Of course Obama supports ISIS so does netinyahoo


I want her to say that so I can accuse her of hating America. That's the mindset here.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),Roadmaster (08-21-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I want her to say that so I can accuse her of hating America. That's the mindset here.


 You know I don't care about names they call me. I will tell the truth no matter what.

----------

michaelr (08-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> You know I don't care about names they call me. I will tell the truth no matter what.


Oh, I'm sure that you notice the lack of back peddling by me!

----------

Roadmaster (08-21-2015)

----------


## MrMike

There's a lesson to be learned here.  If you're monitored as you shoot rockets at Israel from Al Qunaytirah and think driving away like cowards will save you...you're actually more than likely to get a drone injected enema.  Just ask those guys in the car targeted by the drone there who are now taking a much needed dirt nap?  And now you complain as if they're innocents??  lol

Why is it when terrorists (or anyone) shoots missiles at Israel (and they happen to not kill anyone) that Leftists think the IDF should look the other way?  Are you saying unless the terrorists actually hit anything/kill someone that it's just a mulligan and shouldn't count?

I love the smell of fried terrorists in the morning...(tee up some Wagner)


btw... quoting an "activist" website as if it's some neutral position.  Funny





> Israel Bombs Syria
> 
> Assad was making headway again against ISIS. Israel held exercises, and like a script, rockets were fired from Syria, wounding no one, and Israel bombs Syria. Of course this aids ISIS but that's supposed to just be a coincidence!

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-21-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Of course Obama supports ISIS so does netinyahoo



Do you have a link that shows Netanyahu supporting ISIS?  Cause I have three (actually more) that shows that he does not.

----------

MrMike (08-21-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do you have a link that shows Netanyahu supporting ISIS?  Cause I have three (actually more) that shows that he does not.


 Well He is over Israel and approved of them only helping injured ISIS not Syrians. That he hasn't bombed ISIS yet only Syrian positions. Whatever he says, I don't believe him anyway.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> As long as they miss so Israel can attack Syria in ''self defense'', yes, you actually might me catching on, but Netanyahu would have also confered on this!


Aren't you tired of your imagination being exposed for idiotic prattle yet?
 Again, PROOF is required for your errant suppositions/accusations. Put up or shut up.

----------


## michaelr

Good grief.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Good grief.


They are killing Christians for land as we speak but we shouldn't talk about it. The people who try to suppress the truth are pathetic.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-22-2015)

----------


## MrMike

Who is killing Christians for land?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Who is killing Christians for land?


 I put up a thread a little while back. They are stealing and have killed Christians in the west bank for their land. You had Catholic pastors there trying to get them to stop. They are destroying all that they planted too.

----------


## MrMike

Who is "they"?




> I put up a thread a little while back. They are stealing and have killed Christians in the west bank for their land. You had Catholic pastors there trying to get them to stop. They are destroying all that they planted too.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Who is "they"?


 Who else occupies the west bank. I have no respect for Talmud people nor their religion. It's not their land, never has been.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I will never put the doctrine of Balaam over Christ or Christians as long as I live. Those that support this religion don't support the Bible and are hiding behind the Christian religion. You can't support them and love Christ.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Who else occupies the west bank. I have no respect for Talmud people nor their religion. It's not their land, never has been.


That's false. Even Ramses II had their homeland mentioned on a stelae.....but you hate Jews so I guess you'll keep rattlin' on about it.  :Headbang:  Oh, yeah...sorry the holocaust didn't work out for ya'll....maybe the next one will get 'em..........

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015),Sheldonna (08-22-2015)

----------


## MrMike

So in effect, you feel they are occupiers (and for some reason were reluctant to just call them jews)?

Do you feel that same way about Americans?




> Who else occupies the west bank. I have no respect for Talmud people nor their religion. It's not their land, never has been.

----------


## sooda

> That's false. Even Ramses II had their homeland mentioned on a stelae.....but you hate Jews so I guess you'll keep rattlin' on about it.  Oh, yeah...sorry the holocaust didn't work out for ya'll....maybe the next one will get 'em..........


Yes.. Egypt controlled Sinai and Syria-Palestine.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well He is over Israel and *approved of them only helping injured ISIS* not Syrians. That he hasn't bombed ISIS yet only Syrian positions. Whatever he says, I don't believe him anyway.


Not sure where you got that idea (an anti-Israel site perhaps?).....but I think you are laboring under false perceptions here.  

Being discreet about giving medical aid to ones' enemies or limiting the scope of medical assistance is a whole lot different from what you are claiming.  And what you are asserting seems 100% false to me.  




> Safed, Israel  Israel, which has never been reticent about publicizing its rescue missions when disaster strikes in far-flung corners of the globe, is being unusually discreet about its aid to victims of the fighting in neighboring Syria.
> 
> For the past four months, doctors in the Jewish state have been quietly offering medical treatment to a small number of Syrians, even as the government and army push to limit the scope of Israeli assistance.





> Political analyst Yossi Alpher says Israel deliberately limits its humanitarian assistance so as not to give the Assad regime more ammunition to accuse it of taking sides in the war.


http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Middl...njured-Syrians

Usually, when people falsely accuse someone of something....and especially if it's a constant meme....it denotes a hatred for that person.  And hatred is not a Christian trait.  JS.....

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Israeli Military Admits to Supporting Al Qaeda and ISIS in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times of Israel reported 3 weeks ago:*Defense Minister Moshe Yaalon said Monday that Israel has been providing aid to Syrian rebels*, thus keeping the Druze in Syria out of immediate danger. Israeli officials have previously balked at confirming on the record that the country has been helping forces that are fighting to overthrow Syrian President Bashar Assad.
> ***
> Weve assisted them under two conditions, Yaalon said of the Israeli medical aid to the Syrian rebels, *some of whom are presumably fighting with al-Qaeda affiliate al-Nusra Front* to topple Syrian President Bashar Assad. That they dont get too close to the border, and that they dont touch the Druze.Al Nusra *is* Al Qaeda, and closely affiliated with ISIS.  And remember, there have NEVER been any moderate Syrian rebels  only Islamic Sunni jihadis.
> ...


UN Reveals Israeli Links With Syrian Rebels




> Reports by UN observers in the Golan Heights over the past 18 months reveal the type and extent of cooperation between Israel and Syrian opposition figures. The reports, submitted to the 15 members of the UN Security Council and available on the UNs website, detail regular contacts held on the border between IDF...


I can go on, the Israeli news papers covered this rather well, and I can mine them all day!! They admit it, why can't Americans??!!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

This is why Israel bombed Syria!!!

Russia supplies Syria with weapons, to put squeeze on US over Assad

----------


## Roadmaster

> I can go on, the Israeli news papers covered this rather well, and I can mine them all day!! They admit it, why can't Americans??!!


 That is where I got my information too from their own newspapers. They can come out and admit it and people here still put their heads in the sand.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's false. Even Ramses II had their homeland mentioned on a stelae.....but you hate Jews so I guess you'll keep rattlin' on about it.  Oh, yeah...sorry the holocaust didn't work out for ya'll....maybe the next one will get 'em..........


They are basing their information on the Bible and saying they have rights by God. That religion was not of Him. That hate Jew crap doesn't work with me.

----------


## MrMike

Are you forgetting that USA was/is supporting....Syrian rebels?




> UN Reveals Israeli Links With Syrian Rebels
> 
> 
> 
> I can go on, the Israeli news papers covered this rather well, and I can mine them all day!! They admit it, why can't Americans??!!

----------


## MrMike

Heads in sand about what?




> That is where I got my information too from their own newspapers. They can come out and admit it and people here still put their heads in the sand.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Are you forgetting that USA was/is supporting....Syrian rebels?


 What does that have to do with Israel.

----------


## MrMike

Who is "they"?   You're kind of all over the place.

btw, which religion is of "him"?  




> They are basing their information on the Bible and saying they have rights by God. That religion was not of Him. That hate Jew crap doesn't work with me.

----------


## MrMike

umm...I'm still trying to sort out how you guys were on that track given the title of the OP is.... (wait for it):

_"Israel bombs Syria"_

Now as uncomfortable as this is for you, realize that USA does support Israel financially and with weapons.  Also, do keep in mind that given the diversion into Israel supporting Syrian rebels above that the USA also is supporting those "rebels" along with... Israel.

So, back to the OP and your later comments about West Bank "occupiers".  How do you feel about Americans?




> What does that have to do with Israel.

----------


## Sheldonna

> That's false. Even Ramses II had their homeland mentioned on a stelae.....but you hate Jews so I guess you'll keep rattlin' on about it.  Oh, yeah...sorry the holocaust didn't work out for ya'll....maybe the next one will get 'em..........


I honestly don't understand the hatred for Israel from the 'supposedly Christian' folks.  It goes against what is in the Bible to do so.  Yet....there it is.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I honestly don't understand the hatred for Israel from the 'supposedly Christian' folks.  It goes against what is in the Bible to do so.  Yet....there it is.


Egypt controlled Sinai and Syria-Palestine at the time of the Exodus.. and paid tribute to Pharaoh.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I honestly don't understand the hatred for Israel from the 'supposedly Christian' folks.  It goes against what is in the Bible to do so.  Yet....there it is.


 The Bible doesn't tell me that. Another one of those one liners that they twist.

----------


## MrMike

At least you admit the hate.  That's a first step on the long road to recovery?




> The Bible doesn't tell me that. Another one of those one liners that they twist.

----------


## MrMike

I get a little giggle out of you inserting the "Syria-Palestine" reference (twice in posts above) in to try to legitimize a Palestinian state.  I'd give you more attention, but I've seen your prior supporting posts on Islam and realize you're already a tad lost.

However, carry-on...




> Egypt controlled Sinai and Syria-Palestine at the time of the Exodus.. and paid tribute to Pharaoh.

----------


## sooda

> umm...I'm still trying to sort out how you guys were on that track given the title of the OP is.... (wait for it):
> 
> _"Israel bombs Syria"_
> 
> Now as uncomfortable as this is for you, realize that USA does support Israel financially and with weapons.  Also, do keep in mind that given the diversion into Israel supporting Syrian rebels above that the USA also is supporting those "rebels" along with... Israel.
> 
> So, back to the OP and your later comments about West Bank "occupiers".  How do you feel about Americans?


Bibi wrote about Israel's intention to isolate and destabilize Syria in 1996 in Clean Break Strategy.. and that paper was adopted by the PNAC neocons in 1998.

----------


## MrMike

Who are those "_they_" that are twisting that?




> The Bible doesn't tell me that. Another one of those one liners that they twist.

----------


## sooda

> I get a little giggle out of you inserting the "Syria-Palestine" reference (twice in posts above) in to try to legitimize a Palestinian state.  I'd give you more attention, but I've seen your prior supporting posts on Islam and realize you're already a tad lost.
> 
> However, carry-on...


That's what it was called by the Greek historian Herodotus in 500 BC.. because Palestine was a province of Syria.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> That's what it was called by the Greek historian Herodotus in 500 BC.. because Palestine was a province of Syria.


 good then Syria can give the palirats back their province out of their land.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> good then Syria can give the palirats back their province out of their land.


Israel already destroyed over 60 Druze villages in the Golan Heights.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's what it was called by the Greek historian Herodotus in 500 BC.. because Palestine was a province of Syria.


 It really doesn't matter. Those Jewish people that claim they have rights to the land according to the Bible in which 90% don't believe in because they either follow the Talmud that discredits the books of Moses as He said, or don't believe in a God, have no claims to the land.

----------


## MrMike

lol


(btw, GreeneyedLady is right)




> That's what it was called by the Greek historian Herodotus in 500 BC.. because Palestine was a province of Syria.

----------


## MrMike

How do you feel about Americans?




> It really doesn't matter. Those Jewish people that claim they have rights to the land according to the Bible in which 90% don't believe in because they either follow the Talmud that discredits the books of Moses as He said, or don't believe in a God, have no claims to the land.

----------


## sooda

> It really doesn't matter. Those Jewish people that claim they have rights to the land according to the Bible in which 90% don't believe in because they either follow the Talmud that discredits the books of Moses as He said, or don't believe in a God, have no claims to the land.


You might find this interesting.

The Balfour Project: History of Christian Zionism.

http://www.balfourproject.org/the-ro...stephen-sizer/

----------


## Roadmaster

> How do you feel about Americans?


 Why do you think it's ok to steal and kill Christians for land. Would you think it was ok if it was the other way around. You would be all upset and calling them haters. I don't care what the Talmud says, it's wrong in any country to steal and kill people for land. Christians didn't start a war with them over there.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Aren't you tired of your imagination being exposed for idiotic prattle yet?
>  Again, PROOF is required for your errant suppositions/accusations. Put up or shut up.


Hehehe.  That's exactly the art of history!  If you want to kill your neighbor, manufacture a little proof that they attacked you first.  Works every time.  And no one is more versed to perfection in pulling this off than the Jews.  Hehehe.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You might find this interesting.
> 
> The Balfour Project: History of Christian Zionism.
> 
> http://www.balfourproject.org/the-ro...stephen-sizer/


It's all political, they put antichrist over there calling them Jews.

----------


## sooda

> Aren't you tired of your imagination being exposed for idiotic prattle yet?
>  Again, PROOF is required for your errant suppositions/accusations. Put up or shut up.


Are you familiar with the Lavon Affair aka Operation Susannah or the bombing of the SS Patria in Haifa Harbor or the bombing of the King George Hotel?

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),lostbeyond (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> It's all political, they put antichrist over there calling them Jews.


It was orchestrated by Dispensationalists, Charismatics and Fundamentalists.

----------


## sooda

> Why do you think it's ok to steal and kill Christians for land. Would you think it was ok if it was the other way around. You would be all upset and calling them haters. I don't care what the Talmud says, it's wrong in any country to steal and kill people for land. Christians didn't start a war with them over there.


At the turn of that last century Palestine had a population of 700,000 Arabs.. About 10% of them were Christians.. There doesn't seem to be any accurate accounting for the Bedouin at that time.

----------


## Invayne

> Israel Bombs Syria
> 
> Assad was making headway again against ISIS. Israel held exercises, and like a script, rockets were fired from Syria, wounding no one, and Israel bombs Syria. Of course this aids ISIS but that's supposed to just be a coincidence!





> Maybe Netanyahu has a major false flag attack in mind next  anything to  keep demonizing Iran, block the nuclear deal, as well as maintain  pressure against Western investment and trade.


Yep. Look for another 9/11 incident coming soon.

Sears Tower?  :Wink:

----------

michaelr (08-22-2015),sooda (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Yep. Look for another 9/11 incident coming soon.
> 
> Sears Tower?


Funny you should say that. How much did the Pentagon admit to congress that it lost on 9-10-01? Well hold on to your hat because now they're saying that 8.5 trillion is lost.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Let's look at a different source instead of your hate Israel site.
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/syrian-...vows-response/
> 
> Israel was hit TWICE in 1 day. They took out the facilities that fired on them. They protected themselves from future attacks by those who fired on them. Nothing more, nothing less.
> They have every right to protect their borders, and country. The Syrian civil war had been going on for 2 years, and Israel has done nothing to aid either side. If it comes down to the rebels getting ahold of chemical weapons, I would hope Israel bombs the shit out of them.


Took them 2 years to retaliate? Slackers....

----------


## MrMike

I haven't indicated anything of the sort. I only asked you how you feel about Americans?

So how do you feel about Anericans?

----------


## michaelr

Israeli War Jet Shot Down Over Syria

What did Israel expect, flowers and candy....oh wait, that was Iraq....

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Israel already destroyed over 60 Druze villages in the Golan Heights.


 ILLEGALLY BUILT villages with substandard shacks used as housing.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I'm done with jew hating idiots and conspiracy nuts.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-22-2015),Sheldonna (08-22-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm done with jew hating idiots and conspiracy nuts.


Really,..............if the USA under Obama had not threatened Israel into submission, Iran's nuclear program would not be an issue today.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (08-22-2015),Sheldonna (08-22-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> whatever he supports or aids with US tax dollars...goes against American interests.  Always.


Thank you. Now let's start keeping those billions of dollars we give to Israel right here in our own country. We certainly need it more than they do.

----------

michaelr (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I'm done with jew hating idiots and conspiracy nuts.


Since all you've added to the thread is your own brand hatred towards members here, then all I got to say is don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you!!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I'm done with jew hating idiots and conspiracy nuts.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Applause:

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015),Sheldonna (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Thank you. Now let's start keeping those billions of dollars we give to Israel right here in our own country. We certainly need it more than they do.


I'm pretty sure we're getting stuck for a new jet!

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Thank you. Now let's start keeping those billions of dollars we give to Israel right here in our own country. We certainly need it more than they do.


Would you rather give the money to the Arabs my dear?

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Would you rather give the money to the Arabs my dear?


Don't you understand? We are!!!

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm pretty sure we're getting stuck for a new jet!


Can we still manufacture those things or have we outsourced our defense industry to China?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Don't you understand? We are!!!


Well that is certainly a problem. Why is our country fomenting conflict?

I think we need to dust of Pat Buchanan for President.

----------


## sooda

> ILLEGALLY BUILT villages with substandard shacks used as housing.


Don't be absurd .. Those Druze villages were a thousand years old...........

----------


## michaelr

> Well that is certainly a problem. Why is our country fomenting conflict?


Because they think they need a world war to create a monetary reset. That's the bottom line here.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Because they think they need a world war to create a monetary reset. That's the bottom line here.


That is plain evil!

----------

michaelr (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Thank you. Now let's start keeping those billions of dollars we give to Israel right here in our own country. We certainly need it more than they do.


Oh, no problem.  Obama has already threatened to withhold $$$ from Israel, even while releasing $$$ to Palestinians.  So cheer up.  Your will be done via Barack Hussein Obama....the biggest Israel-hater thus far, apparently.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

> That is plain evil!


Yes, but not new, see ww1-2.

----------


## Sheldonna

> At least you admit the hate.  That's a first step on the long road to recovery?


Uh...no.  I'm afraid it's not.  At least, not in this instance.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Oh, no problem.  Obama has already threatened to withhold $$$ from Israel, even while releasing $$$ to Palestinians.  So cheer up.  Your will be done via Barack Hussein Obama....the biggest *Israel-hater*  thus far, apparently.


Mind control?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I get a little giggle out of you inserting the "Syria-Palestine" reference (twice in posts above) in to try to legitimize a Palestinian state.  I'd give you more attention, but I've seen your prior supporting posts on Islam and realize you're already a tad lost.
> 
> However, carry-on...


Lol!

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Oh, no problem.  Obama has already threatened to withhold $$$ from Israel, even while releasing $$$ to Palestinians.  So cheer up.  Your will be done via Barack Hussein Obama....the biggest Israel-hater thus far, apparently.


Eisenhower froze foreign aid to Israel in 1953 because of the Deir Yassin massacre.

----------


## Invayne

> hatred is not a Christian trait.  JS.....


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'll be sure to remember this.....

----------


## Invayne

> Would you rather give the money to the Arabs my dear?


What part of "keeping the money here in our own country" did you not understand, hon?  :Wink:

----------

sooda (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Oh, no problem.  Obama has already threatened to withhold $$$ from Israel, even while releasing $$$ to Palestinians.  So cheer up.  Your will be done via Barack Hussein Obama....the biggest Israel-hater thus far, apparently.


Anyone who wants a peaceful resolution to the 70 years old conflict in Palestine, must be a hater...

The Balfour Project: History of Christian Zionism

http://www.balfourproject.org/the-ro...stephen-sizer/

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Let's look at a different source instead of your hate Israel site.
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/syrian-...vows-response/
> 
> Israel was hit TWICE in 1 day. They took out the facilities that fired on them. They protected themselves from future attacks by those who fired on them. Nothing more, nothing less.
> They have every right to protect their borders, and country. The Syrian civil war had been going on for 2 years, and Israel has done nothing to aid either side. If it comes down to the rebels getting ahold of chemical weapons, I would hope Israel bombs the shit out of them.


Oh please ... don't you remember when three Israelis went to prison for selling Sarin Gas to Iran?

Or how about the El Al plane crass in Holland that killed so many on the ground with Sarin gas?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> What part of "keeping the money here in our own country" did you not understand, hon?


I'm down with that!..... Lets defund  Planned Parenthood as well.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Are you familiar with the Lavon Affair aka Operation Susannah or the bombing of the SS Patria in Haifa Harbor or the bombing of the King George Hotel?


Or how about the bombing of the USS Liberty that WAS. NO. ACCIDENT.

I especially loved the dancing Israelis on 9/11...

But yes, we must love these Chosen Ones because da Babble sez so.... ~eye roll~

----------


## sooda

> Or how about the bombing of the USS Liberty that WAS. NO. ACCIDENT.
> 
> I especially loved the dancing Israelis on 9/11...
> 
> But yes, we must love these Chosen Ones because da Babble sez so.... ~eye roll~


Exactly.. Maybe green eyes has selective recall.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'll be sure to remember this.....


Good for you.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Eisenhower froze foreign aid to Israel in 1953 because of the Deir Yassin massacre.


Oh really?  Well I'm sure you have a link then.  Right?

----------


## MrMike

I will ask again (_third time_)...  how do you feel about Americans?




> It really doesn't matter. Those Jewish people that claim they have rights to the land according to the Bible in which 90% don't believe in because they either follow the Talmud that discredits the books of Moses as He said, or don't believe in a God, have no claims to the land.

----------


## sooda

> Oh really?  Well I'm sure you have a link then.  Right?


Its common knowledge, but you can look up Deir Yassin Massacre if you like.. Ariel Sharon lead a bloodbath frenzy against the wrong village.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Anyone who wants a peaceful resolution to the 70 years old conflict in Palestine, must be a hater...
> 
> The Balfour Project: History of Christian Zionism
> 
> http://www.balfourproject.org/the-ro...stephen-sizer/


Must be....since the AC himself will come up with a bogus/fakeass peace plan between Israel and the Israel-haters.  After which he will proceed to unleash holy Hell upon this world.  I bet you guys on the left will all be cheering him on though, huh!

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Its common knowledge, but you can look up Deir Yassin Massacre if you like.. Ariel Sharon lead a bloodbath frenzy against the wrong village.


It's not common knowledge.  Link?

----------


## sooda

> Must be....since the AC himself will come up with a bogus/fakeass peace plan between Israel and the Israel-haters.  After which he will proceed to unleash holy Hell upon this world.  I bet you guys on the left will all be cheering him on though, huh!



Oh yeah.. the anti-Christ.. Leave to that felon Scofield........

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh yeah.. the anti-Christ.. Leave to that felon Scofield........


You're not a believer then?  I'm....shocked, I tell ya!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Not sure where you got that idea (an anti-Israel site perhaps?).....but I think you are laboring under false perceptions here.  
> 
> Being discreet about giving medical aid to ones' enemies or limiting the scope of medical assistance is a whole lot different from what you are claiming.  And what you are asserting seems 100% false to me.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Middl...njured-Syrians
> ...


Like I've said with respect to present-day politics and Mr Trump:

He is scissoring off BOTH the far Left as well as the far Right wings...including people like Roadmaster. These people have caused the rest of us no end of misery.......

As an aside...I'd love to see Roadmaster go face to face with this claptrap with any Israeli and see what happens. But, no worries, good medical care will be given afterward...... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Must be....since the AC himself will come up with a bogus/fakeass peace plan between Israel and the Israel-haters.  After which he will proceed to unleash holy Hell upon this world.  I bet you guys on the left will all be cheering him on though, huh!


http://fas.org/irp/world/para/docs/880818a.htm

Just a few excerpts:

Goals of the HAMAS:------------------'The Islamic  Resistance  Movement  is  a  distinguished  Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and  whose  way  of  life  isIslam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah  over  every  inch  of Palestine.' (Article 6)

On the Destruction of Israel:-----------------------------'Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  until  Islam  will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.' (Preamble)

Rejection of a Negotiated Peace Settlement:----------------------------------------
'[Peace]  initiatives,   and   so-called   peaceful   solutions   and international conferences are in contradiction to the  principles  of the Islamic Resistance Movement... Those conferences are no more than a means to appoint the  infidels  as  arbitrators  in  the  lands  of Islam... There is no solution for the Palestinian problem  except  byJihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are but a waste of time, an exercise in futility.' (Article 13)

Anti-Semitic Incitement:------------------------
'The Day of Judgment will not come about until Moslems fight Jews and kill them. Then, the Jews will hide behind rocks and trees,  and  the rocks and trees will cry out: 'O Moslem, there is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him.' (Article 7)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'm done with jew hating idiots and conspiracy nuts.


It does get old, doesn't it.  When all they can do is regurgitate the same ole leftist talking points (while ignoring the fact that they ARE on the same side as the radical leftists and radical Muslims on this issue), it's also pretty disgusting.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015),Northern Rivers (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Bibi wrote about Israel's intention to isolate and destabilize Syria in 1996 in Clean Break Strategy.. and that paper was adopted by the PNAC neocons in 1998.


Neocons???  Good God!  We have radical muzzies waiting for their chance, with glee mind you, to nuke us all into oblivion.  We have terrorists skipping merrily across our border as we speak.  The DemocRat Marxists are destroying this country as fast as they possibly can on all fronts.  And all you can do is point the blame finger at Bibi and "neocons"???

Fukin unreal.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015),Northern Rivers (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> http://fas.org/irp/world/para/docs/880818a.htm
> 
> Just a few excerpts:
> 
> Goals of the HAMAS:------------------'The Islamic  Resistance  Movement  is  a  distinguished  Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and  whose  way  of  life  isIslam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah  over  every  inch  of Palestine.' (Article 6)
> 
> On the Destruction of Israel:-----------------------------'Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  until  Islam  will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.' (Preamble)
> 
> Rejection of a Negotiated Peace Settlement:----------------------------------------
> ...


Notice....the muzzie morons conveniently leave out the part where Jesus comes back and kicks their pagan/satanic/demonic asses all to Hell...hehehe.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015),Northern Rivers (08-22-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> ILLEGALLY BUILT villages with substandard shacks used as housing.


Occupation is old news. 

People who are Cowards hiding behind Women, Children, UN buildings, and Hospitals are bound to claim rambled shacks as a community. 

 :Yawn:

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Notice....the muzzie morons conveniently leave out the part where Jesus comes back and kicks their pagan/satanic/demonic asses all to Hell...hehehe.


There is a parallel to observe:

Israel refuses to negotiate with people that have such a blatant mandate to kill them...at home...and all Jews, right around the world.

And yet, the Obama Administration is falling all over itself to appease Iran...in the very face of  their desire to destroy America. And he's even giving them an A Bomb to speed them along....... :Geez:

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Neocons???  Good God!  We have radical muzzies waiting for their chance, with glee mind you, to nuke us all into oblivion.  We have terrorists skipping merrily across our border as we speak.  The DemocRat Marxists are destroying this country as fast as they possibly can on all fronts.  And all you can do is point the blame finger at Bibi and "neocons"???
> 
> Fukin unreal.


 No...real real. People have blamed Jews for everything bad under the sun...moon, and stars.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> There is a parallel to observe:
> 
> Israel refuses to negotiate with people that have such a blatant mandate to kill them...at home...and all Jews, right around the world.
> 
> And yet, the Obama Administration is falling all over itself to appease Iran...in the very face of  their desire to destroy America. And he's even giving them an A Bomb to speed them along.......


Oh yeah.  Which proves with no doubt who his master really is.  And no, it ain't George Soros.  Soros is just the guy that $$$ backed him.  Obama is clearly on the side of evil.  Have known that since 2008.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> No...real real. People have blamed Jews for everything bad under the sun...moon, and stars.


Yeah, and if you will recall, they blamed George Bush for pretty much everything ELSE under the sun for eight years.

Ahmazing!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It does get old, doesn't it.  When all they can do is regurgitate the same ole leftist talking points (while ignoring the fact that *they ARE on the same side* as the radical leftists and radical Muslims on this issue), it's also pretty disgusting.


DING!!! https://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...FWWepgod0DgBLQ

These people...including Roadmaster...sad to say...are de facto jihadists.......

I'd wager:

Put Roadmaster into...say...a "moderate" nation like Jordan for a day...then watch how Roady kisses the ground once back into Israel...wishing/hoping/praying that there will be more of it.........

Israel is an island of refuge in the midst of a sea of madness. It's the only secular democracy over there, in fact.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## MrMike

No doubt...

They don't seem to have a clue about how things really are there.






> DING!!! https://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...FWWepgod0DgBLQ
> 
> These people...including Roadmaster...sad to say...are de facto jihadists.......
> 
> I'd wager:
> 
> Put Roadmaster into...say...a "moderate" nation like Jordan for a day...then watch how Roady kisses the ground once back into Israel...wishing/hoping/praying that there will be more of it.........
> 
> Israel is an island of refuge in the midst of a sea of madness. It's the only secular democracy over there, in fact.

----------


## Sheldonna

> DING!!! https://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...FWWepgod0DgBLQ
> 
> These people...including Roadmaster...sad to say...are de facto jihadists.......
> 
> I'd wager:
> 
> Put Roadmaster into...say...a "moderate" nation like Jordan for a day...then watch how Roady kisses the ground once back into Israel...wishing/hoping/praying that there will be more of it.........
> 
> *Israel is an island of refuge in the midst of a sea of madness. It's the only secular democracy over there, in fact*.


Yep, and just think.  If not for Obama deliberately losing the Iraq win Bush made, we would have had TWO democracies over there.  No doubt in MY mind which side Obama is on.  And anyone that supports the same arab aholes too over the US and/or over Israel.

----------


## sooda

> DING!!! https://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...FWWepgod0DgBLQ
> 
> These people...including Roadmaster...sad to say...are de facto jihadists.......
> 
> I'd wager:
> 
> Put Roadmaster into...say...a "moderate" nation like Jordan for a day...then watch how Roady kisses the ground once back into Israel...wishing/hoping/praying that there will be more of it.........
> 
> Israel is an island of refuge in the midst of a sea of madness. It's the only secular democracy over there, in fact.


I take it that you have never been to Jordan.. I remember it well.. beautiful almond trees.

----------


## sooda

> Yep, and just think.  If not for Obama deliberately losing the Iraq win Bush made, we would have had TWO democracies over there.  No doubt in MY mind which side Obama is on.  And anyone that supports the same arab aholes too over the US and/or over Israel.


Bush installed the Iranian Shia Maliki in Iraq....  Would you have Obama retract Iraqi sovereignty on a whim?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I take it that you have never been to Jordan.. I remember it well.. beautiful almond trees.


Lololol!   He remembers the refuge and the democracy.  You remember the trees.  

You can't make this shit up.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Oh yeah.  Which proves with no doubt who his master really is.  And no, it ain't George Soros.  Soros is just the guy that $$$ backed him.  Obama is clearly on the side of evil.  Have known that since 2008.


When I was four years old I was being read The Riot Act by my both mother and Little Tommy's mum for whacking him across the side of his face with a stick. Both dads left the BBQ and came over to sort it out. I said, "I took the stick away from him and hit him with it because he told me he was going to hit me!" Both dads shrugged it off and went back to the BBQ......

http://nypost.com/2015/03/23/irans-s...nuclear-talks/

So...what does Obama decide to do???? Give them an A Bomb...... :Tool:

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Bush installed the Iranian Shia Maliki in Iraq....  Would you have Obama retract Iraqi sovereignty on a whim?


Oh to Hell with your anti-Bush, anti-American (pro-Obama) bullshit.  Enough is enough.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> When I was four years old I was being read The Riot Act by my both mother and Little Tommy's mum for whacking him across the side of his face with a stick. Both dads left the BBQ and came over to sort it out. I said, "I took the stick away from him and hit him with it because he told me he was going to hit me!" Both dads shrugged it off and went back to the BBQ......
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/03/23/irans-s...nuclear-talks/
> 
> So...what does Obama decide to do???? Give them an A Bomb......


We already know why Obama did that.  Don't we.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Yep, and just think.  If not for Obama deliberately losing the Iraq win Bush made, we would have had TWO democracies over there.  No doubt in MY mind which side Obama is on.  And anyone that supports the same arab aholes too over the US and/or over Israel.


Keep an eye on proto-Kurdistan: 

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ss...ek+israeli+aid

----------

Sheldonna (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Oh to Hell with your anti-Bush, anti-American (pro-Obama) bullshit.  Enough is enough.


The PNAC neocons and Bibi promoted the war in Iraq and the destabilization and isolation of Syria.. They thought they could upend the Dual Containment policy that had worked for decades.. You don't seem to know very much about the Middle East.. Neither did Bush.

----------


## sooda

> We already know why Obama did that.  Don't we.


Yes...... so American soldiers would not be tried in Iraqi courts.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Keep an eye on proto-Kurdistan: 
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ss...ek+israeli+aid


Well one thing's for sure.  The Kurds won't be getting any help from Obama any time soon.  They hopefully will get help from Bibi.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Oh to Hell with your anti-Bush, anti-American (pro-Obama) bullshit.  Enough is enough.


*THIS* is why so many people *LOVE* what Mr Trump is saying: _"we should have taken their oil."_ ​The man doesn't give a rat's arse about anyone other than the US of A.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The PNAC neocons and Bibi promoted the war in Iraq and the destabilization and isolation of Syria.. They thought they could upend the Dual Containment policy that had worked for decades.. You don't seem to know very much about the Middle East.. Neither did Bush.


I know a liar, a propagandist (paid or otherwise) and an anti-American bullshitter when I see one.  And from my view, it's a really UGLY sight to behold.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-22-2015),MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Well one thing's for sure.  The Kurds won't be getting any help from Obama any time soon.  They hopefully will get help from Bibi.


You want to give a piece of Turkey and Syria to the Kurds??

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yes...... so American soldiers would not be tried in Iraqi courts.


Bullshit.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I know a liar, a propagandist (paid or otherwise) and an anti-American bullshitter when I see one.  And from my view, it's a really UGLY sight to behold.


The catalyst for the Arab Spring, the ascendancy of Iran, the development of ISIS all begin with Bush's war on Iraq. Facts are just facts.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I know a liar, a propagandist (paid or otherwise) and an anti-American bullshitter when I see one.  And from my view, it's a really UGLY sight to behold.


Don't fret it. Mr Trump has these sort worried that they will become irrelevant...and they will. Most of us have a sane, centrist approach to what goes on in the world...and we don't need to manufacture conspiratorial paradigms in order to legitimise utter incompetence.

----------

MrMike (08-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> *THIS* is why so many people *LOVE* what Mr Trump is saying: _"we should have taken their oil."_ ​The man doesn't give a rat's arse about anyone other than the US of A.


He's right with the Iraqi deal.  I had some wild idea (at first) that we would make a deal to recoup some of our losses, if not all, via Iraqi oil.  Silly moi.  Hell, Bush didn't even try to fight the accusations that he lied about the WMDs.  Personally, I think Bush was podded and compromised by then.  It's the only thing that makes sense.

----------


## sooda

> *THIS* is why so many people *LOVE* what Mr Trump is saying: _"we should have taken their oil."_ ​The man doesn't give a rat's arse about anyone other than the US of A.


Bush is a moron when it comes to the oil business.. .. like most Americans. Do you have as clue why Iraqi oil production went to zilch for 13 years?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The catalyst for the Arab Spring, the ascendancy of Iran, the development of ISIS all begin with Bush's war on Iraq. Facts are just facts.


No way/no how should he have invaded that place...so, I agree with you on that. IMO, the best type of leadership for a nation of psychopaths is a family dynasty of psychopaths....

However...the Left went on and on and ON about what a bunch of psychos the Hussein Family was and how "hard done by" the Shiites were under the Sunni Baathists........

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I take it that you have never been to Jordan.. I remember it well.. beautiful almond trees.


We live in Tel Aviv for part of each year. I know Jordan rather well. However, nobody's going to tell my wife she needs a Swim Hajab to take a dip in the Israeli Med, either. You can readily purchase toilet paper in Israel, too.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You want to give a piece of Turkey and Syria to the Kurds??


Good point! Turkey is paranoid about exactly that...especially after their last federal election where they are now forced to actually "power share" governance WITH the Turkish Kurds....

But that's not what the Kurds want. That are keen to set up permanent borders in the North of Iraq...which will actually bring about a Kurdish exodus FROM Turkey........

These people want their own nation...and, considering how they are whoopin' ISIS...they seem to mean it. Let's hope one of President Trump's Middle East policies has Kurdistan in mind.......

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Bush is a moron when it comes to the oil business.. .. like most Americans. Do you have as clue why Iraqi oil production went to zilch for 13 years?


Duuuuhhhhh...I dunno. A war's goin' on???????

----------


## Sheldonna

> The catalyst for the Arab Spring, the ascendancy of Iran, the development of ISIS all begin with Bush's war on Iraq. Facts are just facts.


Yes, facts are just facts.  However, your facts seem to only be bullshit propaganda.

To hear you bleat it, Iran was never a problem before Bush (false), neither ISIS nor the rise of the Arab Spring had anything to do with Obama (blatantly false), and no doubt in your "mind" 9/11 only happened because there was a Bush in the White House.  Ludicrous, to say the least.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Don't fret it. Mr Trump has these sort worried that they will become irrelevant...and they will. Most of us have a sane, centrist approach to what goes on in the world...and we don't need to manufacture conspiratorial paradigms in order to legitimise utter incompetence.


The only thing I worry about....is that the stupid and dumbed down masses will believe these leftist propagandists (on forums AND in the media) because they're too stupid to know any better.

----------


## sooda

> Yes, facts are just facts.  However, your facts seem to only be bullshit propaganda.
> 
> To hear you bleat it, Iran was never a problem before Bush (false), neither ISIS nor the rise of the Arab Spring had anything to do with Obama (blatantly false), and no doubt in your "mind" 9/11 only happened because there was a Bush in the White House.  Ludicrous, to say the least.


You never heard of the Dual Containment policy, did you?

----------


## Roadmaster

A lot of these people Americans are so worried about in Israel are dual citizens in American and others that back and fund PP. March for gay rights, frontrunners for giving kids meds to change their sex, the list is long but they are only protecting themselves when they are in Israel. As long as you hate Christ you can convert to that religion and they perverted the word Jew. So people here will defend these people over Christians in the West Bank but call them evil in America as long as they don't say Jewish. That Jewish religion was the same religion He rebuked and so do I.

----------

Invayne (08-22-2015),michaelr (08-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'll be sure to remember this.....


  They forget Christ said He hated their religion.

----------

michaelr (08-22-2015)

----------

